
Ask HN: What are some collective blind-spots amongst people working on AI? - nonzerosum
i.e. Many of the people share similar backgrounds, so would expect them to have common blind-spots.
======
demonshalo
Very few people work on AI. ML is not the same as AI. I am yet to see a
computer do a single intelligent thing. I am actually rather bothered by this
marketing ploy among CS professionals.

To answer your question though, I feel like (and this is a speculation on my
part) that most ML researchers have specialization in 1 field yet the vast
majority of problems require some sort of deep understanding of multiple
fields at once.

------
eshvk
> Many of the people share similar backgrounds

Not sure where you get that from. I find significant diversity in academic
backgrounds amongst the people who do ML/AI. Some folks in my company include:
Mathematicians, Biochemists, Physicists and Computer Scientists. I used to
work with an awesome person who had a Poly Sci background. So yeah, things are
all over the place.

